# Traction Question



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

This time of year, if you WOT is the car not capable of delivering all the power to the road ? the traction keeps cutting in and cutting off the power a little bit.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

This time of your life, if you try to write intelligible sentences, does your brain wave a lil white flag?


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Adamantium said:


> This time of your life, if you try to write intelligible sentences, does your brain wave a lil white flag?


Im on my phone grammar nazi


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Autocorrect is my excuse, it's not applicable here.

Cold weather on summer tyres = poor grip/traction. Try dropping tyre pressures, do t touch r mode and apply lighter throttle inputs.

Consider mpss tyres.


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

lool sorry dean but what you wrote up there makes no sense.. Using your fone is not an excuse


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Adamantium said:


> Autocorrect is my excuse, it's not applicable here.
> 
> Cold weather on summer tyres = poor grip/traction. Try dropping tyre pressures, do t touch r mode and apply lighter throttle inputs.
> 
> Consider mpss tyres.


I have MPSS tyres, 275/305 Litchfield Setup.

I sometimes put it in R mode on the Transmission and Suspension but still get cuts of power. Its most probably absolutely normal but want to be sure


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Not sure what phone you guys use but ...


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Cold roads + summer tyres = less traction.

It's to do with your driving style to how you control the car and put the power down, pulling out of a junction I can spin the wheels on my work van if I dump the throttle. 

If your going 40mph in 2nd gear and planting the throttle then yes you'll have traction issues, if your going 40mph in 3rd or 4th then it's unlikely to have the same effect.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Yeah it's perfectly normal though mate, I actually find the GT-R very good traction wise, the SL55 I had before used to cut power much more frequently, really annoying, but the GT-R allows more slip even in normal mode especially when you're heading in a straight line, but on a bend or pulling out of a junction it will cut the power more because it knows you're about to fling the back end out, but it will still let you do that in R mode. 

Have you always had cars with traction control? I grew up with 300zx's and RX-7's running high boost with no driver aids, they were a handful lol, used to fishtail down the road but good for learning how to handle a car


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Can't remember if you have a standard car but if you get yourself to litchfields, Iain can set you up with a nice stage 1 ecutek including the very capable traction control, previously reserved only for peopke prepared to spend on motec a do syvecs ecus.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

deankenny said:


> This time of year, if you WOT is the car not capable of delivering all the power to the road ? the traction keeps cutting in and cutting off the power a little bit.


Logically that means it's not. 

You kind of answered your own question.
If traction is cuting in then obviously it can't deliver all that power to the road.
Try R mode or back off a bit.

Grip suffers when temps drop. It's that simple.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

If OP wants full power at his disposal he can always turn the VDC off.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Mine was slipping a lot the other day, so I have turned the boost down. Even with in Normal mode, the new traction control method (EcuTek) makes it entertaining


----------



## Webber (Jul 17, 2012)

VDC off should help stop the traction kicking in, it could also result in you ending up backwards in a hedge though!

As people have said, just try to be smoother with the throttle and feed the power in more gently and use R mode. That's what I do in my stage 4.25 in the cold weather but it is normal to get traction issues in the cold weather


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Took mine out early this morning planted a bit early leaving a bend that was fun, shortly after I had TMPS low pressure warning on my front right and rear left wheel as they'd dropped to around 23psi.

My OEM wheels with RE070's are my winter wheels  probably not the most ideal but still suitable to use if your sensible which I wasn't this morning as needed to blow the cobwebs off the car.

Pleased with my Optima Yellow Top battery, not started the car really for 3 weeks and it fired up first time even with the cold weather my OEM battery would struggle after 5-7 days in cold weather.


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Adamantium said:


> Autocorrect is my excuse, it's not applicable here.
> 
> Cold weather on summer tyres = poor grip/traction. Try dropping tyre pressures, _*do t touch r mode*_ and apply lighter throttle inputs.
> 
> Consider mpss tyres.


Should have told Dean to turn R on, or traction off opcorn:


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

I have stage one and do use r mode but I am planting my foot, car before was a 350z it did it less but then it had like half the power lol


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Heavy right foot - no surprise really?


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

OldBob said:


> Heavy right foot - no surprise really?


Another stereotyper


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Your first post you mention '*yourself*' about planting the go-faster pedal flat down what is OldBob stereotyping? 

If you plant your foot to the floor in a car that has over 500bhp and a shed load of torque the mind boggles to why you think in cold conditions its struggles to put the power down.

Just for reference / heads up. Yes when its snows or your on black ice, if your going 30mph and slam your foot flat on the brake is does slid! it's not a problem with your car!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

deankenny said:


> I have stage one *and do use r mode but I am planting my foot*, car before was a 350z it did it less but then it had like half the power lol





OldBob said:


> Heavy right foot - no surprise really?





deankenny said:


> Another stereotyper


Rightly. 

Don't be silly, it's blindingly obvious why TC is coming in!


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

CT17 said:


> Rightly.
> 
> Don't be silly, it's blindingly obvious why TC is coming in!


I noticed also, it always seems to let off power at 5k revs, upon which i need to change gear to get going again, i also notice the car cannot be revved above 5k in N or P, but im guessing thats a safety thing, or is it not?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

deankenny said:


> I noticed also, it always seems to let off power at 5k revs, upon which i need to change gear to get going again, i also notice the car cannot be revved above 5k in N or P, but im guessing thats a safety thing, or is it not?


It has a rev limiter when not in gear.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

CT17 said:


> It has a rev limiter when not in gear.


ok that clears that up, im hoping its just the weather and temperature, and not because ive got a new transmission. It didnt do it on the old transmission, well very rarely anyway. So im hoping just a coincidence with sudden drop in temps at the time i got my car back with new box.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

deankenny said:


> I noticed also, it always seems to let off power at 5k revs, upon which i need to change gear to get going again, i also notice the car cannot be revved above 5k in N or P, but im guessing thats a safety thing, or is it not?


Dude,
i don't want to tear into you like some others, but WTF. You say you don't sit around revving it then are asking why it won't rev above 5k in neutral? Seriously, you are your own worst enemy. Don't EVER rev a car in neutral unless you HAVE to. Likewise don't plant your foot to the floor in cold/slippery conditions.

You've said yourself your not a great driver, don't start pushing the limits of an unfamiliar car in unfamiliar conditions, even if it is in a straight line. Otherwise I'll post video's of GTR's doing exactly that, accelerating in a straightline and ending up on the scrap heap.

You should seriously consider doing some driver training so you can educate yourself and make the car more enjoyable and above all else, make you a safer driver.

Mike


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Spoilsport Mook, there are people watching the salvage auctions you know. 
New gearbox and everything!


----------



## Brad1979 (May 26, 2012)

5k in neutral is that a joke


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Mookistar said:


> Dude,
> i don't want to tear into you like some others, but WTF. You say you don't sit around revving it then are asking why it won't rev above 5k in neutral? Seriously, you are your own worst enemy. Don't EVER rev a car in neutral unless you HAVE to. Likewise don't plant your foot to the floor in cold/slippery conditions.
> 
> You've said yourself your not a great driver, don't start pushing the limits of an unfamiliar car in unfamiliar conditions, even if it is in a straight line. Otherwise I'll post video's of GTR's doing exactly that, accelerating in a straightline and ending up on the scrap heap.
> ...


woah slow down a min, the reason i revved in neutral was because it kept cutting power off at 5k, so this is why i tried it, and when it did it in neutral also, is what led me to worry that i have a problem at 5k. Why do people jump to conclusions.

Like i said before, ive not been brought up having fast posh cars all my life, and brought into it naturally. Im not an idiot, and know im no race car driver, otherwise i would turn Traction off and just let go, but i dont because im sensible and not an idiot.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

deankenny said:


> Like i said before, ive not been brought up having fast posh cars all my life, and brought into it naturally. Im not an idiot, and know im no race car driver, otherwise i would turn Traction off and just let go, but i dont because im sensible and not an idiot.


At the risk of asking a question I've asked before, which is usually ignored..

WTF has not being brough up with "posh" cars got to do with knowing about a potenial gearbox issue on a flappy paddle 6 speed box?

Can you get it through your head that just because people have a comfortable upbringing they don't know about the internal workings of the GT-R 6 speed box.



Keeping repeating about having a normal upbringing (like me) is not an excuse for knowing F all. Most people on here have no clue how the gearbox works !!!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

deankenny said:


> woah slow down a min, the reason i revved in neutral was because it kept cutting power off at 5k,


Is it exactly at 5000rpm or just 'around' 5000rpm? Also, does the traction light come on? If there is no light and it limits at exactly 5000rpm then there may well be a genuine fault. 

To be honest, I would always ring the dealer who carried out the work, first and then ask questions on the forum if the answer was unsatisfactory.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

CT17 said:


> At the risk of asking a question I've asked before, which is usually ignored..
> 
> WTF has not being brough up with "posh" cars got to do with knowing about a potenial gearbox issue on a flappy paddle 6 speed box?
> 
> ...


Because naturally those people have had experience younger of performance vehicles, have had money to just go on track days will nilly in their late teens, and get all the experience beforehand, im a numbnut and first to admit it when it comes to the mechanics of a car, hence im asking ppl in the knowhow for advice.

I have nothing against those with such upbringing, i just hate being looked down at.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Is it exactly at 5000rpm or just 'around' 5000rpm? Also, does the traction light come on? If there is no light and it limits at exactly 5000rpm then there may well be a genuine fault.
> 
> To be honest, I would always ring the dealer who carried out the work, first and then ask questions on the forum if the answer was unsatisfactory.


The traction light does not come on with the 5k drop of power.

Traction light however does come on under 5k, if the power is cut.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

deankenny said:


> woah slow down a min, the reason i revved in neutral was because it kept cutting power off at 5k, so this is why i tried it, and when it did it in neutral also, is what led me to worry that i have a problem at 5k. Why do people jump to conclusions.
> 
> Like i said before, ive not been brought up having fast posh cars all my life, and brought into it naturally. Im not an idiot, and know im no race car driver, otherwise i would turn Traction off and just let go, but i dont because im sensible and not an idiot.


Dude, like I say, I don't want to be seen to be attacking you, but you need to educate yourself. Whether you were born in a barn or or a palace there is no reason or excuse for ignorance when owning a performance car. You are basically driving a loaded weapon. Things like TC are there for your safety but you have to understand the workings and functions of it. Likewise ABS and other foibles and nuances the car might one day throw at you.

Get yourself booked into a session with CATDT. It's not expensive and will educate you so much about how YOU and your car can work together. It's not about being a race car driver, its about being a responsible one.

Mook


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm convinced Dean is trolling. Must be, surely.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Mookistar said:


> Dude, like I say, I don't want to be seen to be attacking you, but you need to educate yourself. Whether you were born in a barn or or a palace there is no reason or excuse for ignorance when owning a performance car. You are basically driving a loaded weapon. Things like TC are there for your safety but you have to understand the workings and functions of it. Likewise ABS and other foibles and nuances the car might one day throw at you.
> 
> Get yourself booked into a session with CATDT. It's not expensive and will educate you so much about how YOU and your car can work together. It's not about being a race car driver, its about being a responsible one.
> 
> Mook


This why im here, to get education from those in the know of performance vehicles. Im currently looking at driver training and trying to get a day to do it


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

deankenny said:


> Because naturally those people have had experience younger of performance vehicles, have had money to just go on track days will nilly in their late teens, and get all the experience beforehand, im a numbnut and first to admit it when it comes to the mechanics of a car, hence im asking ppl in the knowhow for advice.


Get over yourself, we are all equal on here.
Enthusiasts and owners of GT-Rs.

No problem asking for advice, if you listen.

But to keep going on about not knowing because you didn't come from a loaded family is a bit silly.
Quite a few of us didn't. Quite a lot of people with fast cars don't have a clue how they work, which is why they would ask the person who fitted the gearbox.

As Taz said, get onto the people who fitted the gearbox.
They are probably not loaded either, but at least they do actually know how it works...


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

deankenny said:


> Another stereotyper


Dean sorry mate I was responding to what you said...


deankenny said:


> I have stage one and do use r mode *but I am planting my foot,* car before was a 350z it did it less but then it had like half the power lol


If you are planting your foot irrespective of corner radius and road condition with 550+ on tap you will likely break traction. Squeezing it on is the way to go. No offence or stereotyping intended


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

OldBob said:


> Dean sorry mate I was responding to what you said...
> 
> 
> If you are planting your foot irrespective of corner radius and road condition with 550+ on tap you will likely break traction. Squeezing it on is the way to go. No offence or stereotyping intended


Thank you, the only reason i did this, was because i see people on here talking about when they WOT, i did not know what WOT meant, so i searched it up and found out WIDE OPEN THROTTLE - PEDAL TO THE METAL, so im guessing if i used the WOT acronym it would of looked more sensible, im confused but here to get the advice and learn.

And i do take advice, Griffiths detailing been texting me all week, what to buy and how to wash the car properly and i did it yesterday and the car looked stunning, so i am eager to take everything on board.


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

CT17 said:


> It has a rev limiter when not in gear.


..and fortunately they only ask for around 4.5K on static noise tests


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

deankenny said:


> Thank you, the only reason i did this, was because i see people on here talking about when they WOT, i did not know what WOT meant, so i searched it up and found out WIDE OPEN THROTTLE - PEDAL TO THE METAL, so im guessing if i used the WOT acronym it would of looked more sensible, im confused but here to get the advice and learn.
> 
> And i do take advice, Griffiths detailing been texting me all week, what to buy and how to wash the car properly and i did it yesterday and the car looked stunning, so i am eager to take everything on board.


If it's any consolation, I had no idea what WOT meant but do know what to do when the back end steps out


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

^+1 - I thought WOT was a typical reply you get when talking to a young chav 
also agree it would be good to get some CAT Driver Training, well worth it.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

deankenny said:


> This why im here, to get education from those in the know of performance vehicles


Dean, you are seriously overestimating most forum members (myself included) with that statement. Most of us are just twatting about rather than grafting during the daytime, that's why we're on the forum so much. The CATDT days are absolutely fantastic and you will learn more in a day about yourself and your car than you have ever learnt. Get it booked!

Who knows, Colin might be able to teach you how to launch your car and keep all of your McDonalds in its wrappers and containers at the same time:chuckleA bit of humour there)


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Dean, you are seriously overestimating most forum members (myself included) with that statement. Most of us are just twatting about rather than grafting during the daytime, that's why we're on the forum so much. The CATDT days are absolutely fantastic and you will learn more in a day about yourself and your car than you have ever learnt. Get it booked!
> 
> Who knows, Colin might be able to teach you how to launch your car and keep all of your McDonalds in its wrappers and containers at the same time:chuckleA bit of humour there)


Its funny because there is a mcdonalds bag in there car as we speak, which reminds me going to go and give the interior a quick going over 

Looking into the CATDT days, struggling to get one for a Saturday though, anywhere recommended in the South West?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I've just read this thread and I now know why my 09 costs more to insure than when I bought it.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

charles charlie said:


> I've just read this thread and I now know why my 09 costs more to insure than when I bought it.


You should cut your speeding down then sir.


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

You just need to exercise a bit of common sense and respect the car and conditions.
It's cold out there this time of year, summer tyres aren't great at temps below 7degs. There's no way I would slam the throttle down to the floor on a cold/damp road and not expect a bit of TC interaction.

edit: I should state I've been on the CATD training and it was worth it. Take a day off work and go there during the week.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Neanderthal said:


> You just need to exercise a bit of common sense and respect the car and conditions.
> It's cold out there this time of year, summer tyres aren't great at temps below 7degs. There's no way I would slam the throttle down to the floor on a cold/damp road and not expect a bit of TC interaction.
> 
> edit: I should state I've been on the CATD training and it was worth it. Take a day off work and go there during the week.


Understood, but what gets me is the traction light does not flash when i get the cut of power at 5k ish revs.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Can you get it to rev past 5K at all?


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

Traction light doesnt always flash. Power cut is at 5k as that is close to where your peak torque is. If you have stage 1 Ecutek, then drop the boost down a little. You are going to have to get used to the fact that when winter is here the car will have slightly more power due to cooler intake temps, but a lot less traction due to a very cold road surface/ tyre compound hardening.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Can you get it to rev past 5K at all?


Well, this is why i stopped and reved in neutral quickly to find out, and obviously it stopped at 4.5k -5k but i guessed its probably a safety feature anyway when not in gear so not a good test.

I would take it out for a better driving test today, but the roads are very wet round here today so probably not a good idea.


----------



## The Zedhed (Oct 25, 2013)

Surely the best way to test your TC issues is to find a roomy car park (McDonalds will do) and test WOT........................ :chuckle:


Sorry Dean I couldn't resist, only had mine 2 weeks & I came from diesel cars before so I know how you feel


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

I started to read this then thought WTF God man learn to drive, then learn to drive a GTR !!!!


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

deankenny said:


> Understood, but what gets me is the traction light does not flash when i get the cut of power at 5k ish revs.


They've put the diesel gearbox in your car that only revs to 5k! :nervous:

I bet when you boot it as well you get a small puff of 'diesel smoke' out the back a characteristic of this gearbox.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

EAndy said:


> They've put the diesel gearbox in your car that only revs to 5k! :nervous:
> 
> I bet when you boot it as well you get a small puff of 'diesel smoke' out the back a characteristic of this gearbox.


LOL, I think he should be driving a diesel Peugot !!!


----------



## djbennyb (Mar 6, 2011)

dean, i experiance that to occasionally, im ecutek stage2,not sure if that has anything to do with it but i no what you mean. i have found that it happens when the car is red hot say,70degrees.when the car is warmer than 80 it never happens and also when in R mode it never happens. does that sound familiar?


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

EAndy said:


> Took mine out early this morning planted a bit early leaving a bend that was fun, shortly after I had TMPS low pressure warning on my front right and rear left wheel as they'd dropped to around 23psi.


Apologies, I don't want to take this too far off topic, as I'm enjoying it, but I had the same thing yesterday...

I currently run Bridgestones and had the low pressure visit dealer warning come on first thing driving off in the morning - I thought maybe the sensor was hyper sensitive and perhaps the cold weather had affected the pressures (no idea what gas is in there).

Being a newbie, can you get the pressures from the dash?

Obviously I've looked for a noticeable puncture, but then had a 'duh' moment a few hours later when I remembered it has run flats, so perhaps wouldn't show a puncture readily to a chequebook owner like me.

If indeed the pressures are seriously low would a pair of Bridgestones be the answer or off with all four on to a new manufacturer?

Anyhow, two questions and please revert to pulling Deans plonker when they're answered.

Thanks in advance,
Donny


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Donny on my car which has Nav, I press the info button then select tyre pressures and it gives a display of all 4 readings.

In my case 2 were low so I put air in to level them all out but but even when the pressures were all back to normal the warnings remain on for a short while as shown on my photo I took here 










After a while usually 5 mins drive / 3-4 miles the sensors pulsing will see there is no longer an issue. In my case it cleared the fault of the front right first.










I drove on a little longer and it cleared the rear left.










You can see from the warning it stating low tyre pressures and from the time it took 5 mins to resolve the issue.

So Donny if I was you I'd get a compressor, go to a garage, petrol station and whack all 4 tyres to say 28-30psi etc and then take car for a spin for 5-10 minutes and see if your fault clears before investigating any further


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

Superb comprehensive response.

What a numptie, I've seen that screen a month ago but have been rotating through the alert options on the dash.

Thanks again and let normal service continue on this thread...


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Steve said:


> I started to read this then thought WTF God man learn to drive, then learn to drive a GTR !!!!


Great input, yeh, thanks so much.


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

How on earth could you possible know this, you're not doing yourself any favours, WOT, WOT old chum.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

djbennyb said:


> dean, i experiance that to occasionally, im ecutek stage2,not sure if that has anything to do with it but i no what you mean. i have found that it happens when the car is red hot say,70degrees.when the car is warmer than 80 it never happens and also when in R mode it never happens. does that sound familiar?


OMG look at this, someone who is decent enough to give first hand detailed advice on their own experience to try and help me (as mechanically dumb as i am) with my question, thank you.

As for the reply, When you say R mode do you have all three on R, as i only ever put the transmission and suspension in R mode and never touch the traction.


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

For the love of god, can you not recognise when someone is taking the living piss out of you?

'Red hot at 70 degrees' really?

It's not a problem on RRR?.. 

They're taking the piss, getting you to drive all winter in race mode and inevitably throw your car off the road because, well, you don't seem to be the sharpest pencil in the case.

...and then you respond saying, 'look, someone gets what I'm saying!'

I don't use this term much, but ROFL


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

So they are taking the pi** aswell, fantastic, good bunch of peeps here.


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

They seem like a good bunch really.

You need to take the banter in your stride and not rise up to it, then you'll join in rather than be the butt of the jokes.

If you understand you've got a bit to learn about the car, driving style and your limits you'll have a cracking time with bunch - like a GTROC mascot - but if you act like a belligerent teenager everytime someone cracks a joke in think they'll come thick and fast.

Just my 2p.

I'm sure the car is fine.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

DonnyMac said:


> They seem like a good bunch really.
> 
> You need to take the banter in your stride and not rise up to it, then you'll join in rather than be the butt of the jokes.
> 
> ...


Problem is i dont know whos joking and whos not. Guess im not on the same level of humour as most here.


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

deankenny said:


> Problem is i dont know whos joking and whos not. Guess im not on the same level of humour as most here.


That's what makes it funny!

When you realise you've made an error, laugh at yourself and learn not to get caught out by that one again.

One day someone will come along here like you were and you'll be one of the gang cracking similar jokes.

You'll be fine, chin up, you've got a GT-R (albeit the one with the diesel gearbox). 

:thumbsup:


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

DonnyMac said:


> That's what makes it funny!
> 
> When you realise you've made an error, laugh at yourself and learn not to get caught out by that one again.
> 
> ...


See the black smoke joke i spotted earlier, i already knew about  I know a stage tune creates black spurts of smoke sometimes when you give it a good go.

On a positive note, i had flashing numberplate bulbs and managed to change them myself with no help, and you know what?

THEY NOW WORK!!!! from something i did!!


----------



## aki-gtr (Feb 13, 2013)

Have you tried putting traction control in R mode yet?


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

Well done on the lights although you may have missed the gag on the diesel gearbox bit.

Have a think about it...


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

aki-gtr said:


> Have you tried putting traction control in R mode yet?


Nope, as mentioned above i dont touch the traction settings.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

DonnyMac said:


> Well done on the lights although you may have missed the gag on the diesel gearbox bit.
> 
> Have a think about it...


Ummm i had a new box put in recently, so they say they put a diesel box in, which only revs to 5k, and diesels puff out black smoke? what am i missing.


----------



## aki-gtr (Feb 13, 2013)

Try it(in a straight line). You will soon know if it's TC kicking in which is causing the power to cut at 5k. Don't have to go nuts, 2nd gear see if it revs through


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

The black smoke comes out of the exhaust, which is attached to the engine.

Having an alien gearbox made from unobtainium wouldn't make a jot of difference to what comes out the exhaust pipes.

:thumbsup:


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

aki-gtr said:


> Try it(in a straight line). You will soon know if it's TC kicking in which is causing the power to cut at 5k. Don't have to go nuts, 2nd gear see if it revs through


Did this tonight, it did stutter at 5k but then did proceed to go beyond 5k.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

DonnyMac said:


> The black smoke comes out of the exhaust, which is attached to the engine.
> 
> Having an alien gearbox made from unobtainium wouldn't make a jot of difference to what comes out the exhaust pipes.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Educate me then please  Why does having the car tuned/mapped puff out the black smoke (although ive never noticed it, but someone behind did)

Just a case of more power pushing through the exhausts?


----------



## aki-gtr (Feb 13, 2013)

In normal mode for TC? If so, it will stutter when it kicks in, but will eventually rev out if you keep it nailed.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

aki-gtr said:


> In normal mode for TC? If so, it will stutter when it kicks in, but will eventually rev out if you keep it nailed.


Yep TC is in default/normal mode.


----------



## aki-gtr (Feb 13, 2013)

Perfectly normal pal. You'll get to know the car, the more you drive it


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Blimey dean your threads turn into epics of nonsense. Lets assume you are serious and give it one last chance.
Take your car onto a nice Flat straight road (motorway will do). Whilst im not encouraging you to speed, Get it in second (third is better but terminal speed will be illegal) say at 40 in manual, all normal settings and accelerate gradually not full throttle but to the redline, on the straight. Does it hesitate or cut out at 5k or anywhere up to the redline? It should rev smoothly right up to the limiter and change up when it gets there, well beyond 5k revs. If you get loss of power anywhere on the way with gradual acceleration theres something amiss. Sharp acceleration can break traction (unlikely in third on straight mway surface) but gradual increase in speed definitely wont.
If you dont do and report exactly on the result of this, without deviation, nonsense commentary or with a maccyd experience thrown in you are a lost cause and clearly taking the pss and will attract suitable responses in future. We'll progress to the next stage of tests if no issue and you dont come back with some more bllox.
The puff of black smoke when you give it the beans is normal. Tuners do run it a bit rich as it is safer for the engine.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

^^^^. What he said.

Only way to learn the car is drive it


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

As above, when you get a stage 1 they increase the boost (compressed air from the turbos) from factory standard, so probably increasing from say 12 psi to 16 psi, just by altering the wastegate slightly to allow more exhaust gas to spin the turbines instead of bypassing them. The extra power comes from forcing air compressed to 16 psi into the cylinders. Because of that extra air they have to increase fuel too, or you'll run lean and hear detonation (pinging noise) and poss blow a hole in a piston. 

Stoichiometric ratio (where air and fuel completely combusts) is 14.7/1 , but in engines and especially turbo'd engines stoich needs to be much richer at around 12.5/1 (air/fuel). The extra fuel cools the combustion temperatures and prevents detonation/knock, and at 12.5/1 AFR there's not enough air to burn all the fuel (that happens at 14.7/1) so it gets chucked out the exhaust valves and into the hot exhaust, resulting in flames if decatted, or just black smoke most of the time at WOT  . Don't know if you want to read all that but enjoyed typing it anyway lol.

I would do what Bob said above, it does sound like you may have a problem if it's hesitating at 5k rpm.


----------



## djbennyb (Mar 6, 2011)

Sorry dean it was ment to say when the car isnt red hot, im not takin the mick my car does actually do that occasionally! Yea I have it in RRR,dont leave no:thumbsup:thing untouched!


----------



## djbennyb (Mar 6, 2011)

Not sure what happened with that thumbs up?? Bloody phone! Lol


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Dean is achieving cult status on here - gripping reading these threads...I think I am going to go and get my car photographed next to his!


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Henry 145 said:


> Dean is achieving cult status on here - gripping reading these threads...I think I am going to go and get my car photographed next to his!


Can I come too?


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

Henry 145 said:


> Dean is achieving *cult* status on here


Nearly right - just the one letter needs changing.


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

deankenny said:


> This time of year, if you WOT is the car not capable of delivering all the power to the road ? the traction keeps cutting in and cutting off the power a little bit.


Also putting a negative in a question means you never know how said question was answered!


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Ja5on said:


> Can I come too?


Lets get an offical GTROC and GTR Register road trip to the Dorchester McDonalds to meet Mr Dean Kenney in person!

Imagine hundreds of GTR's bearing down on sleepy West Dorset to hear a sermon from his Kenneyness


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

200 GT-Rs turning up at McDonalds would be a pretty impressive sight! 

I wonder if he can take one burger and split it enough to feed us all, somewhere far far away I've heard this is ancient symbols on a pyramid wall that speak of this GT-R owner appearing and guiding us into the future


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

EAndy said:


> 200 GT-Rs turning up at McDonalds would be a pretty impressive sight!
> 
> I wonder if he can take one burger and split it enough to feed us all, somewhere far far away I've heard this is ancient symbols on a pyramid wall that speak of this GT-R owner appearing and guiding us into the future


I hear Monty Python are reforming to film the 'Life of Dean Kenny'


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

...and behold he did verily feed the assembled 200 hungry sports car owners with one ye fillet-o-fish, and gasps were heard from the heaving throng as a one litre bottle of mobil1 became ample for refreshing the requirements of the 12,000 horses which had also gathered.

Legend has it that in unison both man and beast were heard to recite...

W.O.T...W.O.T...WOT and verily WOT.

Here endeth the first lesson.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

DonnyMac said:


> ...and behold he did verily feed the assembled 200 hungry sports car owners with one ye fillet-o-fish, and gasps were heard from the heaving throng as a one litre bottle of mobil1 became ample for refreshing the requirements of the 12,000 horses which had also gathered.
> 
> Legend has it that in unison both man and beast were heard to recite...
> 
> ...


And in the distance a woman could be heard muttering 'he's a very naughty boy'


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Henry 145 said:


> Lets get an offical GTROC and GTR Register road trip to the Dorchester McDonalds to meet Mr Dean Kenney in person!
> 
> Imagine hundreds of GTR's bearing down on sleepy West Dorset to hear a sermon from his Kenneyness


Can we get matching bumper stickers too?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Ja5on said:


> Can we get matching bumper stickers too?


"My parents were poorer than yours"

?


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

CT17 said:


> "My parents were poorer than yours"
> 
> ?


Repsol logo with the Jesus fish in the middle and this text should mark us out as being the Mcy'ds faithful.

...and thus it came to be that even those of wealthy parentage did give up their birthright and displayed the racing fillet-o-fish mark with pride.

...they were very naughty boys...


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Ja5on lets convoy down to the McDonalds .


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Hahahaha


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Maybe his left Ronald McDonald shoe has got stuck under the loud pedal, that's why it cuts at 5000?


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

I've just read the whole thread... Dean is it actually stuttering/cutting at 5k or is it just accelerating a little less faster than earlier in the range?

Does it do it in 1st, 2nd and 3rd gear or is it a particular gear?


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Oh also another bumper sticker idea...

"You WOT!"


----------



## Webber (Jul 17, 2012)

CT17 said:


> "My parents were poorer than yours"
> 
> ?


I'm liking this... it seems to always be the answer when anybody gives criticism to him!

Dean - the only guy on the forum who had to work hard and make it on his own to get his GTR :blahblah:


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

Webber said:


> I'm liking this... it seems to always be the answer when anybody gives criticism to him!
> 
> Dean - the only guy on the forum who had to work hard and make it on his own to get his GTR :blahblah:



Working Class Hero-John Lennon - YouTube


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

wmd_gtr said:


> Oh also another bumper sticker idea...
> 
> "You WOT!"


Liking it. How about this?


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

We can all WOT our cars along Weymouth sea front after we have enjoyed the Fillet O Fish


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Dean let us know how you get on with the tests - we will help you.
Also might be worth seeing if there's anyone local to you on here that can either sit with you or show you theirs as it were to compare/assess.
There is a gtroc track day 1st Dec at Silverstone where you would be able to meet loads of people and talk about their cars and even if you didn't drive on track you could get some passenger laps. It would be perfect for you to join and drive on the day, where you could also get instruction from Jake Hill on how to drive the GTR well.

Good luck


----------



## djbennyb (Mar 6, 2011)

Is there still avalibility for silverstone?


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Dean - my advice is to listen to OldBob. 
One further observation which I don't think has been mentioned (but couldn't face reading all 7 pages to check for sure): if you are on a downhill slope you will find the TC cuts in a lot more readily than on the flat. So, make sure you get a flat bit of road to run your tests, as recommended by Bob. This ultra nannying from the TC on a slope is irritating, but normal.

When TC is in R mode, it shouldn't cut in as readily as when in Normal - R mode allows a bit more slip. So, obviously you need to be a bit more careful about what the car is doing when in R mode because it will let you get further out of shape before it wipes your arse for you.

Final tip - maybe speak less and listen more. There are some very knowledgeable guys on hear. And some very funny ones. And Steve who like Bridgestones.

Good luck!


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

PM sent - forwarded from Nurburgringtr (John)


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Liking it. How about this?


We could make a documentary (autocorrect originally changed that to succulent art wtf?) / film about his buying experience and escapades and that will be the opener


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

mickv said:


> Final tip - maybe speak less and listen more. There are some very knowledgeable guys on hear. And some very funny ones. *And Steve who like Bridgestones.*


Gold star. :chuckle:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Did you pick up on the bit about having your tune updated via litchfields to include the much more advanced traction control?

That's got to be worth spending on.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

wmd_gtr said:


> We could make a documentary (autocorrect originally changed that to succulent art wtf?) / film about his buying experience and escapades and that will be the opener


Succulent art has to be better than succulent fart though. Yeah, I think the documentary would be good, maybe get Louis Theroux to present it? He can always take the piss and keep a straight face.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Succulent art has to be better than succulent fart though. Yeah, I think the documentary would be good, maybe get Louis Theroux to present it? He can always take the piss and keep a straight face.


Depends on what your into.

We should do a fly on the wall documentary. But LT is a great shout to present it. 

If we opt for a proper film we already have the script written, just have to piece together various parts from various threads. Who would you have playing the main character? 

First GTROC blockbuster?


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

wmd_gtr said:


> Depends on what your into.
> 
> We should do a fly on the wall documentary. But LT is a great shout to present it.
> 
> ...


he would have to play himself

Dean Kenny - The Movie


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

wmd_gtr said:


> Who would you have playing the main character?


Jon Heder (Napoleon Dynamite).


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Jon Heder (Napoleon Dynamite).


YYEEESSSS! He's been in some awesome films!

"You got like 3 feet of air that time"


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Henry 145 said:


> he would have to play himself
> 
> Dean Kenny - The Movie


Do you know what DK stands for? - YouTube


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Henry 145 said:


> he would have to play himself


I don't think it would work, he's a pretty busy guy and I'm not sure he'd know whether to play it straight or for laughs.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

wmd_gtr said:


> Do you know what DK stands for? - YouTube


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

...


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

I know what happens with traction turned off  DK


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

He's here, the legend himself!:bowdown1:


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

TAZZMAXX said:


> He's here, the legend himself!:bowdown1:


Think guys especially Henry, i used to have a 350z  with a traction button it was turned off most the time as can be seen by my small drift couple posts back.

Now re-read my problems, think super hard.


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

mickv said:


> ...and Steve who like Bridgestones.


Very good


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

deankenny said:


>


Tesco car park this time?


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Henry 145 said:


> Tesco car park this time?


Nope very wrong indeed  Just think.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

deankenny said:


> *Think guys especially Henry*, i used to have a 350z  with a traction button it was turned off most the time as can be seen by my small drift couple posts back.
> 
> Now re-read my problems, think super hard.


Dean - what do I need to think about dear leader?


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

ASDA you 'tard


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

deankenny said:


> Nope very wrong indeed  Just think.


Oh its a competition...well I see trolleys parks so that rules out Maccy D's...I think it must be a supermarket or wholesaler....oh this is tricky...how about Macro?


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Ali G jungle massive(Best Quali) - YouTube

Dean off for a drive!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm assuming they're screengrabs from this


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

That is still hysterical after all this time. Comic genius.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

deankenny said:


> Nope very wrong indeed  Just think.


Now Dean it is not clever to do donuts in public spaces...we have a reputation to uphold and I don't want your actions getting you in the Daily Mail for doing donuts in Dorchester McDonalds whilst eating a happy meal...you will only end up in Portland Prison


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

When Henry is explaining is this -


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Henry 145 said:


> Now Dean it is not clever to do donuts in public spaces...we have a reputation to uphold and I don't want your actions getting you in the Daily Mail for doing donuts in Dorchester McDonalds whilst eating a happy meal...you will only end up in Portland Prison


Henry i just noticed your from Poole, im actually on my way there now (this is not a Joke) Fancy meeting and showing me some of the ways


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Mookistar said:


> I'm assuming they're screengrabs from this


That is similar to what the opening scene of the Dean Kenny Movie will be like!! Dean builds up his cash drifting his 350z through the intricate courses set up in the illegal car park courses and steps his game up when he decides to get the big brother... A touching journey that starts off with a host of problems, but man and machine overcome the problems and he is ready to race once more, but he has no idea what he is getting into...

Starring:
John Heder as Dean Kenny
Mila Kunis as the hot girl who always appears in racing films 
Mark Wahlberg as the mechanic
Harrison Ford as Chris (Griffiths) 
and Robert Downey Jnr as the main rival


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

deankenny said:


> Henry i just noticed your from Poole, im actually on my way there now (this is not a Joke) Fancy meeting and showing me some of the ways


Dean are you asking me on a date?!

Is this where East meets West (Dorset)?!


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

wmd_gtr said:


> That is similar to what the opening scene of the Dean Kenny Movie will be like!! Dean builds up his cash drifting his 350z through the intricate courses set up in the illegal car park courses and steps his game up when he decides to get the big brother... A touching journey that starts off with a host of problems, but man and machine overcome the problems and he is ready to race once more, but he has no idea what he is getting into...
> 
> Starring:
> John Heder as Dean Kenny
> ...


Damn, can i not get Jennifer Lawrence as the "hot girl"


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Henry 145 said:


> Dean are you asking me on a date?!


Yes, if that what floats your boat, seriously though, i am off to Poole in a sec for a ride out change from Weymouth Scenery.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

deankenny said:


> Damn, can i not get Jennifer Lawrence as the "hot girl"


Substitution... Mila Kunis being replaced with Jennifer Lawrence... Good shout DK totally forgot about her!


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

wmd_gtr said:


> That is similar to what the opening scene of the Dean Kenny Movie will be like!! Dean builds up his cash drifting his 350z through the intricate courses set up in the illegal car park courses and steps his game up when he decides to get the big brother... A touching journey that starts off with a host of problems, but man and machine overcome the problems and he is ready to race once more, but he has no idea what he is getting into...
> 
> Starring:
> John Heder as Dean Kenny
> ...


We need Vin Diesel in it...perhaps he could play Iain Litchfield...


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

deankenny said:


> Yes, if that what floats your boat, seriously though, i am off to Poole in a sec for a ride out change from Weymouth Scenery.


Dean I am not there currently (am in Christchurch) but more notice and I will enjoy meeting the famous Dean...you will love my exhausts...they shoot flames...we can bbq your burgers behind my car!


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Dean kenny losing it in a livestream - YouTube


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Henry 145 said:


> We need Vin Diesel in it...perhaps he could play Iain Litchfield...


Dopplegangers!!


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Henry 145 said:


> We need Vin Diesel in it...perhaps he could play Iain Litchfield...


Thing is we want people to know we are separate from Fast and Furious.. I thought about asking Vin and Dwayne, but would like to keep it away from F&F thats why Paul Walker is not playing the role of DK


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Henry 145 said:


> Dean I am not there currently (am in Christchurch) but more notice and I will enjoy meeting the famous Dean...you will love my exhausts...they shoot flames...we can bbq your burgers behind my car!


o damn, have you got diff exhausts then, which one?

Im thinking about changing but better to hear it for real.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

wmd_gtr said:


> Thing is we want people to know we are separate from Fast and Furious.. I thought about asking Vin and Dwayne, but would like to keep it away from F&F thats why Paul Walker is not playing the role of DK


Fair point...how about Phil Mitchell to play Iain Litchfield?


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Mookistar said:


> Dopplegangers!!


I don't know what anyone looks like so i can't even laugh at that shout


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

In case anybody is unfamiliar with the fast and Furious Movies, Vin Deisel is the one in the middle.

Pictured with Jet Li and Jackie Chan


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

wmd_gtr said:


> Thing is we want people to know we are separate from Fast and Furious.. I thought about asking Vin and Dwayne, but would like to keep it away from F&F thats why Paul Walker is not playing the role of DK


Im not doing it unless Flynn is involved!!!!

We need the "cocky always got something to say" character  to heat things up


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

How about we turn it into a musical? 

I can see not only the film but also the musical being on Broadway and in the West End!


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

:clap:



Mookistar said:


> In case anybody is unfamiliar with the fast and Furious Movies, Vin Deisel is the one in the middle.
> 
> Pictured with Jet Li and Jackie Chan


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Mookistar said:


> In case anybody is unfamiliar with the fast and Furious Movies, Vin Deisel is the one in the middle.
> 
> Pictured with Jet Li and Jackie Chan


Tears in my eyes...I hope Adam lets Iain see that post!


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

Mookistar said:


> Pictured with Jet Li and Jackie Chan


She's let herself go, what a shame


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

go on Henry, show him "the way"!


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Adamantium said:


> go on Henry, show him "the way"!


Amarillo?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

DonnyMac said:


> She's let herself go, *WOT* a shame


Just corrected your poor grammar for you


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Just corrected your poor grammar for you


Macklemore - what what what what 10 hours - YouTube


----------



## djbennyb (Mar 6, 2011)

any of you local lads doing silverstone next sunday? could try and get a small convoy?


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

djbennyb said:


> any of you local lads doing silverstone next sunday? could try and get a small convoy?


Nah I am probably going the week after (after Dean Kenny has lapped faster than an F1 car while eating a Filet O Fish)


----------



## djbennyb (Mar 6, 2011)

lol


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

This would be the DK movie :bawling:

Love this film anyway, Drifting, Dinousaurs and Time Travel :clap: acting deserves and oscar!

Overdrift - YouTube


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

He is more like Maverick...his ego's writing cheques his body cant cash'


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

deankenny said:


> Im not doing it unless Flynn is involved!!!!
> 
> We need the "cocky always got something to say" character  to heat things up


Flynn can be played by Joseph Gilgun (Rudy from Misfits)


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

I propose that DonnyMac can play a character called MaccyDon who's the owner of a fictitious burger restaurant around which the main action is centred. That way McDonalds won't get any negative publicity.

This is shaping up nicely.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

guys, decision needs to be made. Are we going down the "mockumentary" route and filming it all on Go-Pro's or should I get some quotes on 8k 3D rigs?

I need to know sooner rather than later.

Mook


----------



## skid (Jun 22, 2008)

More brownie box I would think.


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

0 to 12 pages in not very long.
This thread is officially 50% faster than a Nismo GTR launch. No lack of traction - QED.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

TAZZMAXX said:


> I propose that DonnyMac can play a character called MaccyDon who's the owner of a fictitious burger restaurant around which the main action is centred. That way McDonalds won't get any negative publicity.
> 
> This is shaping up nicely.


Good idea Tazz! Don't want to piss Ronald off! DonnyMac are you free to play yourself or would you like an actor to portray you?


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Mookistar said:


> guys, decision needs to be made. Are we going down the "mockumentary" route and filming it all on Go-Pro's or should I get some quotes on 8k 3D rigs?
> 
> I need to know sooner rather than later.
> 
> Mook


Mook I think we need to bring out the big guns. Go-Pro's will not be sufficient for this epic film. 

We need the best kit available and some awesome slow motion shots. 

The most vital part in a car film after the cars is the soundtrack... Eminem - Survival of the Fittest. Any objections? Opening line of that song "wasn't ready to a millionaire, I was ill prepared, I was prepared to be ill though the skill was there."


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

do we have a working title yet?


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Mookistar said:


> do we have a working title yet?


Dean Kenny The Movie has been floating around, but that part is still open for debate so any suggestions are welcome


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

wmd_gtr said:


> Dean Kenny The Movie has been floating around, but that part is still open for debate so any suggestions are welcome


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

FLYNN said:


>


Haha!

I would go for Taming Godzilla :squintdan


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

wmd_gtr said:


> Good idea Tazz! Don't want to piss Ronald off! DonnyMac are you free to play yourself or would you like an actor to portray you?


I'm in!

My parents were skint when I was born but then made good and got filthy rich so I'll have great empathy for the lead actor.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

DonnyMac said:


> I'm in!
> 
> My parents were skint when I was born but then made good and got filthy rich so I'll have great empathy for the lead actor.


Awesome that's another role filled! Also somebody who will be able to relate to the lead actor perfect!


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

I am worried he is driving round Poole currently looking for me...thank god we live behind gates!


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

Henry 145 said:


> I am worried he is driving round Poole currently looking for me...thank god we live behind gates!


I hope your gates are not golden or in an arch configuration, he could be parked outside some time.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

DonnyMac said:


> I hope your gates are not golden or in an arch configuration, he could be parked outside some time.


Thankfully not...I avoided driving past any American fast food 'restaurant' on way home in case he saw me and latched onto my tail pipes and gave it WOT


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Henry 145 said:


> Thankfully not...I avoided driving past any American fast food 'restaurant' on way home in case he saw me and latched onto my tail pipes and gave it WOT


Least you know if a high-speed pursuit does take place if you go over 5,000rpm you can outrun him.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

EAndy said:


> Least you know if a high-speed pursuit does take place if you go over 5,000rpm you can outrun him.


Maybe the sequel could be if chases me...a new version of Ronin or Bullit


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

My ribs hurt  - oh, different restaurant.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

DonnyMac said:


> My ribs hurt  - oh, different restaurant.


Do you reckon he knows what Nando's is yet?


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

Henry 145 said:


> Do you reckon he knows what Nando's is yet?


If he didn't before he does now fool! :chuckle: 

(How big is the car park? You might be okay)


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

DonnyMac said:


> If he didn't before he does now fool! :chuckle:
> 
> (How big is the car park? You might be okay)


We have one at a retail park known as chav park - it also has a Burger King!

Large car park


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

Stop winding him up, everyone knows Nando's is the monthly get together of the OAPs from the women's institute having a sherry and a natter!


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Just come out genting casino in bournemouth that was fun


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

deankenny said:


> Just come out genting casino in bournemouth that was fun


Your gay?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Ooh. Casino. We could fit that onto the movie. Maybe that's where you meet jennifer Lawrence. She could be a disgruntled waitress perhaps looking for some excitement.


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

Henry 145 said:


> You're gay?


I think I may have let out a little bit of wee :chuckle:


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

DonnyMac said:


> I think I may have let out a little bit of wee :chuckle:


It's like DK speaks a different language...maybe aliens understand...oh he could end up in space for next movie...remake Star Trek...that has some WOT


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

deankenny said:


> Just come out.
> 
> Genting casino in Bournemouth that was fun.


As you didn't go rich private school let me assist with this. 

Added full stops, capital letter for a name / place and corrected the paragraphs for you.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

EAndy said:


> As you didn't go rich private school let me assist with this.
> 
> Added full stops, capital letter for a name / place and corrected the paragraphs for you.


Genting Casinos - Casinos in Bournemouth | Genting Casino Bournemouth

Directly next door to this is Spearmint Rhino...Dean could have pulled any stripper if he walked in their and said 'I am Dean Kenny...I drive GTR...fancy a shag in McDonalds car park?'

Yet he went to the Casino!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Henry 145 said:


> It's like DK speaks a different language...maybe aliens understand...oh he could end up in space for next movie...remake Star Trek...that has some WOT


Ha ha, I can just visualise Kirk telling Scotty to give it WOT factor 9 and Scotty saying "she'll no take it Captain".

No, I think we ought to do a remake of the original Karate Kid with Flynn as Johnny Lawrence (nasty bastard bully boy:chuckle, Dean as Daniel Larusso and Enshiu as Mr Miyagi.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Ha ha, I can just visualise Kirk telling Scotty to give it WOT factor 9 and Scotty saying "she'll no take it Captain".
> 
> No, I think we ought to do a remake of the original Karate Kid with Flynn as Johnny Lawrence (nasty bastard bully boy:chuckle, Dean as Daniel Larusso and Enshiu as Mr Miyagi.


Enshiu and Dean...twins separated at birth...and that Alex guy who's car is now Gundam


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

EAndy said:


> As you didn't go rich private school let me assist with this.
> 
> Added full stops, capital letter for a name / place and corrected the paragraphs for you.


Instead of where's Wally we could have where's dean Kenny?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Not sure what a Genting Casino is but I'm pretty certain I know what coming out is. Here's a nice little video that I think sums it up.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Mookistar said:


> Ooh. Casino. We could fit that onto the movie. Maybe that's where you meet jennifer Lawrence. She could be a disgruntled waitress perhaps looking for some excitement.


This movie writes itself! Or works on the roulette table and becomes aroused when she notices the GTR key - which is out because DK kisses it for good luck before every spin cause his winnings will be used to get it detailed and modded.


----------



## The Zedhed (Oct 25, 2013)

This thread is awesome, makes me glad I bought a GT-R otherwise I'd never of witnessed this opcorn:


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

This thread is so wrong it's almost wright :chuckle:


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm lost!!!! Oh no wait a min I bought a 2010 model, I got sat nav !!!!!


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

deankenny said:


> I'm lost!!!! Oh no wait a min I bought a 2010 model, I got sat nav !!!!!


Oh readily the words of wisdom flowed, and behon to them did sayeth, 'I was lost, but now I am found'.

They did reply...

WOT?


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

I might go for an Italian tomorrow evening


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

deankenny said:


> I might go for an Italian tomorrow evening


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Or maybe an Indian, will have to decide on the day.


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

I can't take much more of this :chuckle:

I can hardly breath...


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

deankenny said:


> Or maybe an Indian, will have to decide on the day.


----------



## The Zedhed (Oct 25, 2013)

Damm you beat me to it.....................


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

FLYNN said:


>


O god please, I can't stop laughing now I remember the introduction of that pic, ask him if he can get Peter Andre in on the film


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

We could get Pete to do the soundtrack.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Mookistar said:


> We could get Pete to do the soundtrack.


I don't want the film ruined !!!!!


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

FLYNN said:


>


How did that come about again? I remember it being totally out the blue and having nothing to do with the thread, but what thread was it lol?


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

deankenny said:


> I don't want the film ruined !!!!!


I'm with DK on this one


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

DK please please please buy this!!!


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

I prefer BE11 END


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

deankenny said:


> I prefer BE11 END


You can't get that on a 10 plate mate


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

wmd_gtr said:


> You can't get that on a 10 plate mate


I know this, but still prefer it, since my initials are not DK


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Here is a picture from my trip out this evening, fantastic! What ever will i do tomorrow.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

deankenny said:


> Here is a picture from my trip out this evening, fantastic! What ever will i do tomorrow.


I actually love the love you have for this car . Trust me I'm the same way, 90% of the pictures on my phone are of my car .


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

And as it was foretold, WMD became the first of the disciples on which the rock of Maccy D's fillet-o-holy-fish would sustain those that performed the holy burnout.

Here endeth the second lesson.

(And they were very naughty boys)


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

DonnyMac said:


> And as it was foretold, WMD became the first of the disciples on which the rock of Maccy D's fillet-o-holy-fish would sustain those that performed the holy burnout.
> 
> Here endeth the second lesson.
> 
> (And they were very naughty boys)


I meant picture wise haha.


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

wmd_gtr said:


> I meant picture wise haha.


And thus as it was foretold the first desciple fore took his master 'BE11 END' (not DVLA approved) to appease his intelligent overlords.

And here'eth ended the third lesson.

They were still very naughty boys... WOT, WOT.

[narrator] and here we find (in the undergrowwwwwth) the minutiae of a growing culture of wwwwwligion based on no more than some metallic bond and an intrigued nature of similar life forms of witnessing the 'Genting' of his species[/narrator]


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

deankenny said:


> What ever will i do tomorrow.


Buy a camera with a decent flash? At least that way we'll see what it is that we're meant to be looking at.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

deankenny said:


> Here is a picture from my trip out this evening, fantastic! What ever will i do tomorrow.


I hope they have tarmacced the car park now dean or your car will be in trouble!


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

More classics from the legend at 

@deankenny21 on Twitter

Classics include -

'Would you tap this ass? yes or no'

I believe to a lot of men this is pure SEX'


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Tarantino to direct it, Pulp Fiction style and Samuel L Jackson to play Dean.

"That is a tasty burger".


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Tarantino to direct it, Pulp Fiction style and Samuel L Jackson to play Dean.
> 
> "That is a tasty burger".


A Royale with cheese down here in Weymouth


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Tarantino to direct it, Pulp Fiction style and Samuel L Jackson to play Dean.
> 
> "That is a tasty burger".


We can throw in this bit...

The first car he goes to see is a JDM one being sold by a Japanese man... Dean becomes frustrated when the man can't answer his questions... "ENGLISH MOTHER****ER! DO YOU SPEAK IT!"


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Blimey, wtf was that all about, looks like everyone was on the p*ss/drugs last night, and started early yesterday too 

Somehow I saw this coming though.... 
"...If you don't do and report exactly on the result of this, without deviation, nonsense commentary or with a maccyd experience thrown in you are a lost cause and clearly taking the pss and will attract suitable responses in future..."
...and I guess your car troubles are now sorted.

LOL at some content though now I've caught up in thread


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

OldBob said:


> Somehow I saw this coming though....
> "...*If you don't do and report exactly on the result of this, without deviation, nonsense commentary or with a maccyd experience thrown in you are a lost cause and clearly taking the pss and will attract suitable responses in future*..."


Any luck with that?


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

My plate is DK59 *** Want to buy it??

59 could represent the men you have had


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

wmd_gtr said:


> We can throw in this bit...
> 
> The first car he goes to see is a JDM one being sold by a Japanese man... Dean becomes frustrated when the man can't answer his questions... "ENGLISH MOTHER****ER! DO YOU SPEAK IT!"


It's a bit ambiguous as it could be the Japanese man asking Dean the question.

Slightly more plausible as well.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

I got home last night, excited to make a bowl of cereal, i put the frosted shreddies into the bowl my exictement is rising as i hear the noise of them hit the bowl, i open the fridge to get the milk and to my anger.................... THERE IS NO MILK !!!!! as you can understand i was fuming, i closed the fridge door angrily and huffed and puffed to the bed.

I wake up this morning to find i have no energy drinks either, i am now shaking and in a lonely world and not sure what to do. Todays event are going to be interesting.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

deankenny said:


> I got home last night, excited to make a bowl of cereal, i put the frosted shreddies into the bowl my exictement is rising as i hear the noise of them hit the bowl, i open the fridge to get the milk and to my anger.................... THERE IS NO MILK !!!!! as you can understand i was fuming, i closed the fridge door angrily and huffed and puffed to the bed.
> 
> I wake up this morning to find i have no energy drinks either, i am now shaking and in a lonely world and not sure what to do. Todays event are going to be interesting.


Can I suggest you go to a shop...or if that fails milk a cow or goat!


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

TAZZMAXX said:


> It's a bit ambiguous as it could be the Japanese man asking Dean the question.
> 
> Slightly more plausible as well.


DK "If I buy this JDM car without the sat nav that has a sat nav can I not install the sat nav onto the car without sat nav because if i can't not install it then I won't get lost"

Japanese guy "English ,mother**ker, do you speak it?"


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Henry 145 said:


> Can I suggest you go to a shop...or if that fails milk a cow or goat!


Thats the thing, its the energy drink that gets me going in the morning to go to any shop. 

What does cats milk taste like?


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

deankenny said:


> I got home last night, excited to make a bowl of cereal, i put the frosted shreddies into the bowl my exictement is rising as i hear the noise of them hit the bowl, i open the fridge to get the milk and to my anger.................... THERE IS NO MILK !!!!! as you can understand i was fuming, i closed the fridge door angrily and huffed and puffed to the bed.
> 
> I wake up this morning to find i have no energy drinks either, i am now shaking and in a lonely world and not sure what to do. Todays event are going to be interesting.


Eat cereal without the milk, its better and doesn't go soggy, just takes longer to eat. 

Oh god, break the cycle, don't be dependant on energy drinks, the potential short term and the long term effects on health are insane.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

I want to play a game!!!!

Since you all have an idea of who i am in your heads, what music do you think i have in the car 

For every right answer i will eat a shreddie.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm just going to say what I listen to, this way I will know if I'm Dean Kenny... 

Rap, currently listening to Eminem's new album, Marshal Mathers LP 2, and thinking how amazing he was live at Bellahouston Park


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

deankenny said:


> What does cats milk taste like?


Not bad actually although I believe the correct terminology for it is 'pussy liquor'.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

wmd_gtr said:


> I'm just going to say what I listen to, this way I will know if I'm Dean Kenny...
> 
> Rap, currently listening to Eminem's new album, Marshal Mathers LP 2, and thinking how amazing he was live at Bellahouston Park


Nope, do not like rap.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

rock?


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Not bad actually although I believe the correct terminology for it is 'pussy liquor'.


...


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

wmd_gtr said:


> rock?


Damn you!!!! why did you have guess right so early 

I was expecting peeps to be saying Dubstep crap ro drum n bass and all that bs


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Anything with Trance Nation in the title?


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

deankenny said:


> Damn you!!!! why did you have guess right so early
> 
> I was expecting peeps to be saying Dubstep crap ro drum n bass and all that bs





TAZZMAXX said:


> Anything with Trance Nation in the title?


And my prediction did not fail


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Dunno, just put you down as a rock fan. Also lovers of rock (thats a typo waiting to happen) tend to dislike other genres.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

wmd_gtr said:


> Dunno, just put you down as a rock fan. Also lovers of rock (thats a typo waiting to happen) tend to dislike other genres.


Very true, although i dont mind Eminems early stuff, a very rare amount of RnB, some 90's dance stuff i like, Safri Duo - The bongo Song, Darude - Sandstorm etc

but on the most, iphone is full of Bon Jovi, Guns N Roses, The Calling, Nickelback etc


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

wmd_gtr said:


> rock?


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

deankenny said:


> I want to play a game!!!!
> 
> Since you all have an idea of who i am in your heads, what music do you think i have in the car
> 
> For every right answer i will eat a shreddie.


Peter Andre with 'Mysterious GTR'


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

deankenny said:


> Very true, although i dont mind Eminems early stuff, a very rare amount of RnB, some 90's dance stuff i like, Safri Duo - The bongo Song, Darude - Sandstorm etc
> 
> but on the most, iphone is full of Bon Jovi, Guns N Roses, The Calling, Nickelback etc


Bon Jovi are ok, The Callings 'wherever you will go' is amazing and Nickelback are amazing


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

deankenny said:


> but on the most, iphone is full of ...The Calling, Nickelback etc


I thought you said you liked Rock?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm mates with Peter Andre, I'll see if I can find a photo of us together and post it randomly in this thread.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Here's a question why the name Deankenny?


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Mookistar said:


> I thought you said you liked Rock?


very good very good lol

I also have a selection of Avril Lavigne, Blink 182, greenday and good charlotte


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

wmd_gtr said:


> Here's a question why the name Deankenny?


because Dean is well my first name, and Kenny was the name of my very first pet (rat) when i was younger, and when he passed away i then used his name on mine as a tribute, and it just caught on so have never changed it till this day.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

TAZZMAXX said:


> I'm mates with Peter Andre, I'll see if I can find a photo of us together and post it randomly in this thread.


HAHAHA! There should be a thread for photos with celebs in tribute to the accidental comical genius of that post


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

deankenny said:


> very good very good lol
> 
> I also have a selection of Avril Lavigne, Blink 182, greenday and good charlotte


it's getting worse!! lol


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

Dance Music.

On a side note, I am going to have to nominate this for thread of the year. Flynn, you are one funny f**ker!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Dean Kenny
Dead Kenny
Dead Kennedy's

Too Drunk To ****!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Dean Kenny
> Dead Kenny
> Dead Kennedy's
> 
> Too Drunk To ****!


oooh, apt today of all days

spooky!


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

CT17 said:


> Any luck with that?


Clearly not - I'm out re help


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

OldBob said:


> Clearly not - I'm out re help


I gave up a few threads ago. :chuckle:


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

LOL. Not sure if it's a good or bad thing but being old it won't take me long to forget and then I'll fall foul when I try again in another thread


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

deankenny said:


> Kenny was the name of my very first pet (rat) when i was younger, and when he passed away i then used his name on mine as a tribute


I picture this scenario with you being the chap at the end finding out your rat had died.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

EAndy said:


> I picture this scenario with you being the chap at the end finding out your rat had died.


Haha love it! 

Super Saiyan rage


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

deankenny said:


> because Dean is well my first name, and Kenny was the name of my very first pet (rat) when i was younger, and when he passed away i then used his name on mine as a tribute, and it just caught on so have never changed it till this day.


Just when it couldn't get any funnier...


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Nothing wrong with that..

Bobtiddles


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

OldBob said:


> Nothing wrong with that..
> 
> Bobtiddles


I concour, MikeSunshine


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

If I owned a rat, I call it Kenny too.

Or maybe Barry.

Tough choice.


----------



## tinimark (Dec 3, 2012)

Surely Roland is the name of choice for pet rats? Either that or Ratfink.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

tinimark said:


> Surely Roland is the name of choice for pet rats? Either that or Ratfink.


I would have went with Pinky and the Brain


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Good day everyone, hope everyone is well, well today i packed some orders early so i could get to the shop asap for my energy drink, once purchased and had a good swig, i found myself off and away to the Shell garage. Now nicely all filled up i found myself taking a detour down to Mercedes, where i had a nice look and test of the below vehicle, i have no idea what it is apart from a Merc, but it looked the best, and by god the sound of it!!!!! I also had my hood up, as i did not do my hair earlier that day due to lack of energy. Must of been the most unusual test run with a customer the salesman ever had.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

deankenny said:


> Good day everyone, hope everyone is well, well today i packed some orders early so i could get to the shop asap for my energy drink, once purchased and had a good swig, i found myself off and away to the Shell garage. Now nicely all filled up i found myself taking a detour down to Mercedes, where i had a nice look and test of the below vehicle, i have no idea what it is apart from a Merc, but it looked the best, and by god the sound of it!!!!! I also had my hood up, as i did not do my hair earlier that day due to lack of energy. Must of been the most unusual test run with a customer the salesman ever had.


6.2 n/a V8


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

TAZZMAXX said:


> 6.2 n/a V8


Why are they called C63, E63.... etc?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

wmd_gtr said:


> Why are they called C63, E63.... etc?


I think it's something to do with a historical reference to the old big engined cars of the 70's and 80's that were actually 6.3 V8's but the new ones are definitely 6.2 litre.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

TAZZMAXX said:


> I think it's something to do with a historical reference to the old big engined cars of the 70's and 80's that were actually 6.3 V8's but the new ones are definitely 6.2 litre.


Ah really. 

I knew the new ones are 6.2 thats why i wondered where the name came from


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

deankenny said:


> Good day everyone, hope everyone is well, well today i packed some orders early so i could get to the shop asap for my energy drink, once purchased and had a good swig, i found myself off and away to the Shell garage. Now nicely all filled up i found myself taking a detour down to Mercedes, where i had a nice look and test of the below vehicle, i have no idea what it is apart from a Merc, but it looked the best, and by god the sound of it!!!!! I also had my hood up, as i did not do my hair earlier that day due to lack of energy. Must of been the most unusual test run with a customer the salesman ever had.


Dorchester?


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Yes it was 6.2


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Good Evening/Morning everyone, had a excellent evening with Trev, who rolled on down to Weymouth tonight, and we paired up through Weymouth, then off to Dorchester taking both GTRS down the main street, some excellent sounds and sights for the public.

One highlight, i was taking a pic of mine and Trevs cars, and some young man (early 20's) walked past and said "that should cost u a fiver" so i was like what you on about, he said "for that picture, you owe the driver a fiver" i told them i was the owner of the white one to which he replied "Yeh you wish!! " . Joys of looking young and just another day in the thrilling life of Deankenny.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

deankenny said:


> Good Evening/Morning everyone, had a excellent evening with Trev, who rolled on down to Weymouth tonight, and we paired up through Weymouth, then off to Dorchester taking both GTRS down the main street, some excellent sounds and sights for the public.
> 
> One highlight, i was taking a pic of mine and Trevs cars, and some young man (early 20's) walked past and said "that should cost u a fiver" so i was like what you on about, he said "for that picture, you owe the driver a fiver" i told them i was the owner of the white one to which he replied "Yeh you wish!! " . Joys of looking young and just another day in the thrilling life of Deankenny.


Dorchvegas...surprised you where not racing down the Puddletown bypass


----------



## lawsy (Feb 25, 2009)

How long was it Dean?


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

Deankenny what brand of energy drink do you take I need some in my life #deankennyisthenewchucknorris #bemoredeankenny


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

MattGTR750 said:


> Deankenny what brand of energy drink do you take I need some in my life #deankennyisthenewchucknorris #bemoredeankenny


Relentless Origin.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

MattGTR750 said:


> Deankenny what brand of energy drink do you take I need some in my life #deankennyisthenewchucknorris #bemoredeankenny


We need to make #deankennyisthenewchucknorris go viral...the Americans will love him


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Henry 145 said:


> We need to make #deankennyisthenewchucknorris go viral...the Americans will love him


I will be the new Justin Bieber british style!!! :clap:


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

deankenny said:


> I will be the new Justin Bieber british style!!! :clap:


More like Dappy


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Deankenny doesn't call the wrong number... You answer the wrong phone #dkisthenewchucknorris


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Henry 145 said:


> More like Dappy


More like Dean f**king Gaffney



deankenny said:


> One highlight, i was taking a pic of mine and Trevs cars, and some young man (early 20's) walked past and said "that should cost u a fiver" so i was like what you on about, he said "for that picture, you owe the driver a fiver" i told them i was the owner of the white one to which he replied "Yeh you wish!! " . Joys of looking young and just another day in the thrilling life of Deankenny.


Dude. Youre 28 and you own a 35 grand car. Its the same price as spec'd up Ford Mondeo. Get a grip.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> More like Dean f**king Gaffney
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. Youre 28 and you own a 35 grand car. Its the same price as spec'd up Ford Mondeo. Get a grip.


Exactly, you tell them 2 blokes that then.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

deankenny said:


> Exactly, you tell them 2 blokes that then.


Why couldn't you tell them...


....Was your mouth full?


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

deankenny said:


> Relentless Origin.


That's where I've been going wrong!! I drink Rockstar... 

#deankennyisthenewchucknorris


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

FLYNN said:


> Why couldn't you tell them...
> 
> 
> ....Was your mouth full?


Indian, Italian or both Gaffney?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Dean, don't talk about yourself in the third person, you sound like a dick.

We'll have to start calling you Dean Kenny Powers

Or Kenny [email protected] Powers to use his correct name.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Adamantium said:


> Dean, don't talk about yourself in the third person, you sound like a dick.
> 
> We'll have to start calling you Dean Kenny Powers
> 
> Or Kenny [email protected] Powers to use his correct name.


Dean don't let the fame go to your head - we need you as you where for your hero status to continue...otherwise we will go back to finding your nemesis Flynn funny!


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Went out to spread the word about our saviour.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

wmd_gtr said:


> Went out to spread the word about our saviour.


How did it go down north of the border?


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

wmd_gtr said:


> Went out to spread the word about our saviour.


lol! We need to start a new trend, GTRs in MaccyD carparks!


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

sw20GTS said:


> lol! We need to start a new trend, GTRs in MaccyD carparks!


The Porsche boys will mock us!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

*Dean Kenny McCormick*

Oh my God! They killed Dean Kenny!...You bastards!


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Oh my God! They killed Dean Kenny!...You bastards!


Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Right I am off to McDonald's to have a fillet o fish in his honour - will give my car the full WOT


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Henry 145 said:


> How did it go down north of the border?


They had heard rumours of the great DK our lord and saviour and they listened intently to my readings from the book of WOT


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

sw20GTS said:


> lol! We need to start a new trend, GTRs in MaccyD carparks!


Haha get your pictures in then


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

He hath taken two fillet O fish and with great power made many fillet o fish so that his brothers and his followers hath no room for mcflurry. Then he took a large coke and didst make it into energy drink so that those who believe were fatigued no more


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Monty Python's Life of Brian (1979) - Alright I am the Messiah - YouTube


----------



## dinny (Sep 21, 2011)

*your at it again*



Adamantium said:


> This time of your life, if you try to write intelligible sentences, does your brain wave a lil white flag?


 the gramma:chairshotr expert


----------



## dinny (Sep 21, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> This time of your life, if you try to write intelligible sentences, does your brain wave a lil white flag?


your at it again the grammar expert.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

dinny said:


> *you're* at it again, the grammar expert.


Better:thumbsup:


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Family Guy - Redbull - YouTube

Enjoy


----------



## BIG-Baz (Dec 24, 2014)

Just came across this thread as I was looking at traction problems but now I'm scared to ask. This thread has made me cry with laughter :chuckle::chuckle:


----------

